# Blinking Snowmen



## debodun (Dec 24, 2017)

This brings back memories. These snowmen are probably around 55 years  old. Their noses used to blink in no particular order (using 3, C  batteries), but years ago the lights stopped working. I called and  visited about every electronics store in the area, but no one had  replacement bulbs that blinked. I put in some bulbs that fit the  sockets, but the light is steady now.


----------

